# My two little foster girls <3



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So these girls, Ava and Ophelia, are so sweet and happy little girls. Their personalities are coming out more each day. They've had their blood work and now I'll be scheduling their spays. They are totally bonded and will stay together. One is 4 and one is 7 years old. Ava is 5 1/2 lbs and Ophelia is 6 1/2 lbs. 

Ava, she's more introverted. But the loudest "begger" at meal time :wub:









Ophelia, she's a tom boy. Quick, strong - she follows me everywhere, even if I go up and down the stairs 3 times in a row!! She'll stand on her hind legs to get my attention sometimes, lol. 









They are good girls. I think Ophelia needs a bit more potty training, she just doesn't like going in her xpen....now I'm starting to put pee pee pads out side of the pen to see if that'll work better... :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great idea Pat!
Something will click in for her. When Lisi was small I took a pad to the street in Greece to get her to go outside in order to cross train her. It eventually worked because now she is cross-trained!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are cute and seem so tiny.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So very cute.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They are adorable! They look very bonded.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - you are such a fabulous foster. :chili::chili: Those girls are so lucky to be part of the A Team even temporarily. And these pics are terrific. Those two will have a line a mile long of potential adopters.:wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: oh my gosh Pat, it's going to be hard to give them up. Seriously they are adorable :wub::wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Pat they are adorable and lucky to have you and your A team on their sides!


----------



## merlot143 (Aug 1, 2018)

They are indeed adorable. Imagine being able to adopt both!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

They are adorable and you're so wonderful to take them in for foster. I'm hoping to foster down the road. Can't do long term because we travel too much, but I read AMAR needs people to do short fosters when dogs are being transported or people to transport. That I could do. 

Thanks so much for sharing the adorable girls! Big hugs,
Lainie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are adorable. It's nice to hear a description of their personalities and the little things they are up to as they settle in.


----------

